# McCormick Smokehouse Maple - recipe?



## ben cartwright2 (Dec 14, 2014)

I recently went to BJ's and they no longer had Smokehouse Maple spice.

Has anyone put together a recipe for it?

I see the ingredients on the bottle but figured if I could get a recipe it would speed up my experimenting


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 19, 2014)

You can get it online:   

It looks like Walmart has it as well: http://www.walmart.com/ip/McCormick-Grill-Mates-Smokehouse-Maple-Seasoning-3.5-oz/15716630


----------



## ben cartwright2 (Dec 19, 2014)

I had seen those for sale, BJ's had the 32oz I think, I still have a quart jar full but want to try to make my own.

I think I will get some of the Maple Syrup granules and start there


----------



## gavin16 (Dec 21, 2014)

I just used McCormick's smokehouse maple and bbq rubs on some burgers I smoked yesterday.  Huge fan of all the McCormick rubs.  Good luck on trying to recreate it.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 18, 2015)

Ben Cartwright2 said:


> I had seen those for sale, BJ's had the 32oz I think, I still have a quart jar full but want to try to make my own.
> 
> I think I will get some of the Maple Syrup granules and start there


Please do keep us posted,  we got it from Costco a while back, we both really like it. Sure we could but it from Amazon but where is the fun in that?


----------



## amblt (Feb 24, 2016)

"I think I will get some of the Maple Syrup granules and start there"

I think we call that Maple Sugar up here, or do you guys have somthing different?


----------



## meatbox (Apr 28, 2016)

Ita getting harder to find for whatever reason..


----------



## amblt (Apr 29, 2016)

I am very near to the main distribution centre for McCormicks in London, Ontario.  I can check with them to see where it is available if anyone wants.

Cheers


----------



## Woodshavings (Oct 13, 2017)

ben cartwright2 said:


> I recently went to BJ's and they no longer had Smokehouse Maple spice.
> 
> Has anyone put together a recipe for it?
> 
> I see the ingredients on the bottle but figured if I could get a recipe it would speed up my experimenting


 
I made up this and fairly close.

3 tablespoons Granulated Maple Syrup from Amazon

1½ teaspoons Smoked Paprika

1 teaspoon Salt

½ teaspoon dried orange zest

¼ teaspoon granulated Garlic

¼ teaspoon Cayenne


----------



## Jones15 (Jan 8, 2018)

Woodshavings said:


> View attachment 340423
> 
> 
> I made up this and fairly close.
> ...



Looks good how close is it to McCormick though? I'm also looking to recreate this classic


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks good how does it compare? Thx for posting your recipe.


----------



## jchiar (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks like a good clone. I have some MCcormicks and I will try your recipe to
Compare.


----------



## negolien (Feb 19, 2020)

I mixed a jar of that with a jar of the McCormick's Applewood threw in a little DBS and used that the last few cooks :<)


----------

